# Harbor Freight Clamps???? are they good



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey guys i was just curious about the clamps that they sell. I have no clamps at the moment so i am in need of some. I really like the price but if they are junk then i will just save up for some bessy's or something. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## Handyman (Jan 2, 2008)

There has been a few threads on Harbor Freight clamps, and if I remember right the yea's have it. They are good for light to medium duty. If you are going to be wrenching down real tight, go buy a few really good ones.


----------



## AZ Termite (Dec 20, 2008)

I have some HF pipe clamps. The threads aren't the best but with some oil the work pretty good. I have some Pony's that get the heavy stuff, but like Handyman said light to medium they are good.


----------



## WRDinAZ (Jan 4, 2009)

I recently got 8 pipe clamps at HF, some for $5 and some for $6. The $6 clamps slide a lot easier on the clamps and the lock mechanism is better. I did have to return 1 of each of them because they didn't close easily. Good thing the store is only 5 miles away.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

Big black spring clamps are fine.












The plastic bar clamps are only for light stuff.










The old fashion metal bar clamps are fine










I think these are the best buy, I use mine a lot
and they work fine. They come in 24, 36, and 48".


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the HF Pittsburg bar clamps are a good value.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Handyman said:


> There has been a few threads on Harbor Freight clamps, and if I remember right the yea's have it. They are good for light to medium duty. If you are going to be wrenching down real tight, go buy a few really good ones.


ditto. I have bought a number and have had no problems with them. I have both their bar clamps and the smaller "one handed" clamps.

Actually I have never bought any expensive clamps. Half inch pipe clamps are the most expensive I have gone and they work just fine.

G


----------



## BORKBOB (Feb 9, 2009)

I've got a bunch of the aluminum bar clamps and use them exclusively for panel glue ups. I alternate top and bottom and I do not use a lot of pressure. They work great. 

I will suggest that you check them carefully at the store. Some of the head screw threads are rough and some of the bars are "thicker" so the moving head doesn't move freely.


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I hate to be the only dissenting vote but I had several HF clamps and I liked them fine until I started twisting the handles off. From now on any clamp I buy will be a Bessey (as I'm able to afford them) I have two so far.


----------



## Knucklebuster (Nov 17, 2008)

Slide the jaw up to the head and mske sure the pads line up, I've had some that were way off. If you have a Big Lots store in your area they have Stanley clamps cheap. I got 6 24" for $7 each. Nice heavy clamps.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Bessey clamps are probably among the finest and toughest clamps you can buy. However, if you are clamping something large, where you need a lot of clamps to spread the load, you will be waiting a long time to do the project if you only buy besseys. The inexpensive clamps are great for light duty, and you can buy enough of them to tackle large jobs.

Gerry


----------



## b00kemdano (Feb 10, 2009)

My view of Harbor Freight has always been that they are so cheap, if something breaks, I didn't lose much. 

I have two bar clamps and a few spring clamps from HF and have no problems with them. I was pretty skeptical when I bought the bar clamps, but I figured what the heck? They're cheap! No problems yet, tho!

My "don't buy" list at harbor freight so far only includes pry bars, paint brushes, and socket sets. :no:


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

I bought two plastic bar clamps and one of them went to the trash the frist time I had to really use it. 

HF marketing is " come and buy, what the heck, we are cheap" and a lot of people buy it. I am done with a lot of their stuff. There is no point to buy cheap if you are going to end up with something broken or having tu buy multiple times. Lesson learned here. I rather pay a couple of extra bucks and have something that will work more than once.


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I have no quarrel with HF products. It's a good way to get started until higher end products become available to you. To me, the biggest drawback is that most of their stuff is made in China. The rest is made in Pakistan or India.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

If you know what you intend to use them for then HF clamps do a great job. I get the blue steel ones with the cushion grip handles (see photo above) and use them for small glue ups where I need multiple clamps. For panel and carcass glue ups I usually break out the Bessey's. I've used the pipe clams on panel glue ups as well but you hve to pay more attention to what you're doing to prevent clamp curl on the panels. That's when the clamp causes the panels to not be flat.


----------



## LGC KX5 TC (Dec 23, 2008)

Hey thanks guys, I will probably get some of them and eventually upgrade to some better/longer lasting ones.


----------



## BenBen (Feb 14, 2009)

I have 4 of these in 24" length and they have yet to disappoint me. Great deal at 5.99 a piece when I purchased them.


----------



## garyger (Oct 23, 2008)

I say you buy cheap you get cheap.


----------



## Sawduster (Dec 30, 2008)

I say if you don't keep an open mind you just might be screwing yourself.


----------



## Ohio Ron (Dec 22, 2007)

I have tried many clamps from them. The aluminum bar clamps are OK, but do wear sooner that they should. Low cost would allow you to buy more and off set the cost of others. 
Their screw clamps are bad, the handles come loose and make them useless. 
Their pistol squeeze clamps, are weak and break apart, that is due to the all plastic junk structure. 
My advise is to stay away from them, it you want to keep using clamps into the future. The bottom line is......do your research before you buy. You can do it on this and others site by asking the questions that you did. However don't rule out Harbor Freight for everything, they do have some good things at good prices, if you don't mind buying from China. I always called it foreign junk, until all of our tool manufacturers started making tools there. Now,for the most part, it is our only option.
Kind of sad, isn't it?


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I have almost all Harbor Freight clamps and I am happy with them. I have used other clamps from like my grandparents error and they were heavier and could apply more pressure but is it really needed for wood? I have built both Maple & Oak Kitchen cabinetsalong with several large display cases and wall units for a jewelry store. If they were good enough for those jobs I figure they should be good for just about everything. I have the 3/4" pipe clamps, ratcheting bar clamps, professional bar clamps, corner clamps, c clamps and the 3 way edging clamps. I hope it helps


----------

